
Popular Open Source Software Under Patent Attack - sebazzz
https://www.jdsupra.com/legalnews/popular-open-source-software-under-68551/
======
sebazzz
My employer is currently forbidding jQuery in fear of lawsuits. This is a big
4 consultancy firm.

